# Eat right for your blood type diet?



## esther

has anyone had any success on the eat right for your blood type diet?
in terms of general health and wellbeing, immunity and weightloss.
feel free to share experiences or testamonials.
thanks


----------



## kitchenelf

Hi esther - I have read about eating according to your blood type but have never really studies it - I'm going to see if I can find any information on it today to see what it says.


----------



## esther

thanks kitchenelf. i found heaps of info on it, i just want to know if anyone has had success with it. thanks a lot!
 so just thought id write about something interesting i saw. right now, im in the north of israel, in the mountains of safed, a little city currently populated by throngs of tourists and people from all over who have come for Klezmer, a three day mad music festival up here. so all the street food vendors are out, trying to make some business. i see these ppl making whats called Druzi Pita. the Druzis are a people, not jewish, not muslim. they live around here, and they are a friendly and passive nations. so they make a thin dough from flour, water and salt. spread it really thin, so its a huge thin thin circle of dough. they thin it out on what looks like a huge round  pillow and then cook it quickly on a sort of cast iron dome over a fire. they they fill if with cheeses and lots of zaatar (hysop- another unreal and awesome herb found growing widly here) and fold it up and sell it. looks good. 
alright, enough about that.


----------



## Anonymous

((I forgot to sign in - this is kitchenelf!)

Wow - the food sounds wonderful that you described!!!!! I was just curious about my "diet" and of course, I was in the class that should eat more grains, veggies, etc.  Dang, why can't I be in the group that has to eat more cheeseburgers?????  

Take care esther and eat some music festival food for me!!!!


----------



## 'Norma

:? So just what is an A Positive supposed to eat?????????
At 52, my cholesterol is excellent, my bone density is great, my weight is just fine, and so is my blood count. According to my doctor, I'm in the physical shape of someone at least 20 years younger than I actually am. 
I eat and drink what I want, when I want. I'm not into "sweets"....and I don't eat large meals, ever. I happen to like veggies and fruits. And while I HATE milk, and always have, I love cheese. I also like variety in foods...and rarely eat meat. I know back in the olden days (1980's) there was a fad ..."grazing"...which is basically what I do naturally. I know that when I had to adhere to a strict 3 big meals a day ( when married briefly to the dominating psychologist....! ) I gained weight, but the actual amounts of food was not different that if I'd eaten on my personal "grazing" preference!


----------



## Dove

*Eat right for your blood type*

Hi Kitchenelf.
I just found this discussion and wondered where you found the info. I am O Pos. since I have dieted most of my life on and off, why not try one more....
Dove


----------



## kitchenelf

No, I never did get to check out much on this topic.  I myself have started the Body For Life program.  It's not difficult at all - The first week I lost 3 pounds without trying - but I know at first it will come off quicker anyway.  Since I quit taking estrogen I've lost a total of 8 pounds - I swear that stuff makes you gain weight right smack dab around the middle - and then it moves around!!  LOL

The food on Body For Life is wonderful - I don't mind the low fat, sugar-free stuff at all.  They say on some things to use the NO fat but I'm not going to gag while I eat - I might lose slower but I don't care, low fat is as far as I'm going. I bought the Eating For Life cookbook and have had no problem following this program.


----------



## Tarquin

I went on the blood type diet for about one summer. I'm A- and I got a book on the subject, I was pretty strict about keeping to it. I ate the foods they wanted me to, but whenever I wanted. I really didn't read any meal plans.

I found that the foods that the book told me not to eat were ones that made me feel pretty bad anyway. These are the lists posted on what you should eat according to your blood type
http://www.foodforyourblood.com/site/foodlists.html

I was not overweight but I lost 10 lbs while I was on it, and I've gained only a few pounds back, but I eat sugar alot so that's my own fault 

I try to keep to a general guideline, even though i'm officially off that diet. I never went back to dairy products, and I eat less dark meat. I think it's a great diet, and even though it's considered 'fad' it helped me in the long run.
I think it's pretty cool!


----------



## marta22

*blood type*

Do i have to make an special analisys to know the food i can or i cannot eat or is it just the blood type what define the diet i should follow.


----------



## Tarquin

It's just according to your bloodtype


----------



## choc0sweet

well that kinda sucks.

all my favorite foods are in the "avoid" category.   

like cashews. beef. shrimp. jalepenos. milk. cheese in general. oh boy.


----------



## marinewife0310

I did the blood type diet 2 yrs ago and lost 25 lbs. I just had a baby and starting to do that again. I learned alot from the books and eager to start it up again!


----------



## vagriller

Basically the diet encourages you to eat whole foods from your regional ethnic background. Here is a summary of each blood type. I feel that any diet that suggests whole foods will be successful.

[FONT=Arial,sans-serif]*Type A types
should basically stick to fruits and vegetables (high carbs / low fat).
They have thicker blood than other blood types, a sensitive immune system,
and should not consume dairy products, animal fats and meats.  They are at
a heightened risk for cardiovascular disease, diabetes and cancer.

Type B types
should consume a balanced diet (fruits and vegetables, grains, fish, dairy, meat,
but avoid chicken).  They have the best chance of bypassing or overcoming
everyday types of diseases, including heart disease and cancer.

Type AB types
should consume a mostly vegetarian diet, and only on rare occasions some  fish, meat (no chicken), and dairy.

Type O types
should basically stick to a high protein diet (including red meat), low carbs, and enriched with fruits and vegetables.  They should limit the intake of wheat germ, whole wheat products, corn, and avoid dairy products and most nuts. Type O types are commonly affected with hypothyroidism, high stomach acid (leading to ulcers), and thinner blood with greater resistance to blood clotting.*[/FONT][FONT=Arial,sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## ChefJune

hmmm I wonder where you read that?  I have the book Eat Right for your Blood Type by the doctor who is at the forefront of this idea, Dr/ Peter D'Adamo of Bastir University...  see www,dadamo.com

It's a lot more complicated than that....


----------



## vagriller

ChefJune said:
			
		

> hmmm I wonder where you read that? I have the book Eat Right for your Blood Type by the doctor who is at the forefront of this idea, Dr/ Peter D'Adamo of Bastir University... see www,dadamo.com
> 
> It's a lot more complicated than that....


 
I know it's more complicated than that. Those are summaries. I have the D'Adamo book too. What I posted is not in conflict with D'Adamo I believe. 

For the rest: The blood type diet theorizes that certain blood types are tied to specific regions, and people with those blood types flourish when eating the foods associated with that region.


----------



## Constance

I have a friend who is a holistic practitioner, and he has really helped me learn to eat better. 
But my blood type is A- and I'm supposed to avoid a lot of dairy. I love milk, even skim, and all kinds of cheese, and am not willing to give them up. I have osteoporisis in my family, and brought the calcium issue up with him, but he insists that once the milk is pasteurized, the calcium is of no use to the body. He suggests eating one floret of broccoli every day, and claims that provides all the calcium the body needs.
He also bans sugar, even the natural ones in potatoes and carrots...also all pork, beef and processed meats. Poultry, fish, lamb, goat and venison are allowed. I tried going along with this part for a good while, and did find that my arthritis pain was much reduced. But I've just gotta have a burger or a pork chop now and then. 

Wine is good though...he makes his own.


----------



## Robo410

sorry I'm not avoiding tomatoes or navy beans.  I know I need to limit my cheese intake.  The rest is pretty common sense.  Perhaps being a negative blood type allows me a few beefsteak toms each week in season.


----------



## ChefJune

I don't know about _one_ floret of broccoli supplying your daily requirement of calcium, but I do know the human body absorbs calcium better from leafy green vegetables (the darker the better) than it does from any dairy products.


----------



## vagriller

For those considering this diet, it would be wise to read the book or at least the section about your type. And probably consult your doctor too. Most libraries will have this book.


----------



## auntieshelly

I agree with vagriller.  My friend who has type O blood, started the diet and his gout kicked up so badly that he could not walk.  His doctor just laughed when my friend told him that he was on this blood type diet.  Even though the diet says that he should eat more protein, my friend can't because of his tendency toward gout.  So...I would definitely check this out with your doctor, especially if you have a pre-existing condition or a tendency toward something like gout, diabetes, etc.  You just never know, huh?  Anyway, my diet philosohy is "everything in moderation".  My grandfather always said that and he lived to 103!!!  Go figure!!!


----------



## suzyQ3

Constance said:
			
		

> I have a friend who is a holistic practitioner, and he has really helped me learn to eat better.
> But my blood type is A- and I'm supposed to avoid a lot of dairy. I love milk, even skim, and all kinds of cheese, and am not willing to give them up. I have osteoporisis in my family, and brought the calcium issue up with him, but he insists that once the milk is pasteurized, the calcium is of no use to the body. He suggests eating one floret of broccoli every day, and claims that provides all the calcium the body needs.
> He also bans sugar, even the natural ones in potatoes and carrots...also all pork, beef and processed meats. Poultry, fish, lamb, goat and venison are allowed. I tried going along with this part for a good while, and did find that my arthritis pain was much reduced. But I've just gotta have a burger or a pork chop now and then.
> 
> Wine is good though...he makes his own.


 
Constance, with all due respect to your friend, the skeptic in me would always ask for *reputable sources to back up such claims as he's making. Not only do they sound unfounded but also extremely difficult to stick with and, regarding calcium, possibly dangerous.

*problem here is that many who place themselves on the fringe don't trust or believe in anything that comes from a "reputable" source.


----------



## Constance

I always use my own common sense about things like this, SuzyQ. I drink my skim milk AND eat my broccoli (and other green leafy vegies). 
Shelly, I agree with the philosophy of "Everything in moderation".


----------



## marinewife0310

Even if you do the diet, things you eat in moderation help alot. Like I said, I did it before and kind of kept up with it. I did lose 25 lbs on it and I am trying to loose alot more after my baby. Im A+ and i did cut out alot red meat and dairy. I ate other things in place of them. It does work and its not that hard to keep up with it with either.


----------



## vagriller

marinewife0310 said:
			
		

> It does work and its not that hard to keep up with it with either.


Yes, I find that it's not hard to do as well. Just remember that even if something is on your avoid list doesn't mean you can never have it. Just don't have it every day! It's when you totally eliminate something that you crave it. It's a psychological thing.


----------



## marinewife0310

I did that a quite a few times. There were times I wanted a cheeseburger or steak and I splurged. It didnt hurt at all.


----------



## Caine

This has got to be the most ridiculous thing I've heard since someone told me Dr. Phil was writing a diet book.


----------



## thecactuswill

I clicked the link and looked at the site. I don't buy any of that crap at all. A sensible diet that is high in nutrition, low in sugar/simple-refined carbs/fat/artificial ingredients-toxins, is all people need to follow other than their doctors orders. Of course everyone is different and your like/dislike of food may be somewhat genetic and not just learned behavior. But if anyone is considering a weird shallow and vague diet such as this, let me recommend a diet with substance. Theres another website I visit where the longest existing thread with over 4,000 posts, is about a diet called 'Cohens Lifestyle Support' founded by a medical doctor and dietician. Blood samples are taken and analyzed, and a diet is specifically formulated for you, based on actual levels of what is in your blood.


----------



## middie

Crap. I don't remember my blood type. I know I'm an A but I don't know if I'm an A positive or an A negative.

*should not consume dairy products, animal fats and meats*
** 
Just kill me now why don't ya ??


----------



## bethzaring

middie said:
			
		

> Crap. I don't remember my blood type. I know I'm an A but I don't know if I'm an A positive or an A negative.
> 
> *should not consume dairy products, animal fats and meats*
> 
> Just kill me now why don't ya ??


 
I'm with you middie. I'm an A something. Several years ago I spied this book at a neighbors house and took the opportunity to review it. When I came to the part

*"should not consume dairy products, animal fats and meats,*

*I quietly, (why is this printing like this?), shut the book and never gave it another thought.*

*No dairy products?? come on.........*


----------



## suzyQ3

Caine said:
			
		

> This has got to be the most ridiculous thing I've heard since someone told me Dr. Phil was writing a diet book.


 
Regarding weight loss, if someone of normal health and metabolism (the vast majority of us) wants to lose weight, here's the secret: Decrease the calories ingested and/or expend more energy. 

Easier said than done because food means so much to us; hence, we're always looking either for some easy fix or some heretofore unknown approach. The only thing we are sure to accomplish when we buy these books or videos or supplements touted by so-called experts is a decrease in our bank account and a great, big fattening of theirs.


----------



## Caine

middie said:
			
		

> Crap. I don't remember my blood type. I know I'm an A but I don't know if I'm an A positive or an A negative.
> 
> *should not consume dairy products, animal fats and meats*
> 
> Just kill me now why don't ya ??


 
Sounds negative to me!


----------



## middie

lol Caine. Watch it probabaly really is negative !


----------



## Geminisue

*Blood Type Diet with Health Improved & Wht. loss*

I was in a wheel chair, and on oxygen 24/7 one year ago August.  I started eating for my blood Type "O"within one month I had no more pain, from arthritis, switched to a walker and two weeks later to a cane. Been without any  of it This year, unless I go to unfamiliar territory, than was advised to take cane along, just in case, for stability.

On January 27, I was able to get off of oxygen during the day, after being on it for 6 years, for COPD and CHF w/ hypoxia.  I do use a concentrator at night with my bi-bap machine, because I have sleep apnea.

I have lost 55 lbs so far. 50 in the first six months. Stayed the same for 8 months, and just started losing again. ( This is how I prayed to lose weight, so I can see if it really stayed off)(no other diet did stay off)

I eat ground beef, turkey, salmon, tuna, eggs, sweet potato (once a month)
I eat greens, spinach, endive, broccoli, green beans, snow peas, asparagas, carrots,
I eat bananas, blueberries, plums, pineapple juice, cherry juice, and mangos.

If I want something I'm not suppose to have I eat it for an hour and don't have it again for two or three weeks. (like ice cream)
I use the compliant seasoning, cayenne pepper, curry powder, tumeric, 
I eat 3 cloves of garlic a day, and two Tablespoons of raw onion.  I eat Walnuts daily, and some almonds, I try and eat ghee (It is good on an empty stomach for O's)(it is unsalted butter which has been cooked on or in stove, until it foams up and all foam is removed(that is the dairy part) I place whats left looks like a golden oil, but hardens a little as it cools) I also use Extra Virgin Olive Oil 2-3T a day with juice of 1/2 lemon, and seasoning or herbs for a salad dressing, or if no salad just put it on my meat or veggies.
I check the forum at http://www.dadamo.com can find out a lot of information there.


----------



## LEFSElover

I, too, bought the book eat right for your type, a couple of years ago when it was a fad traveling the globe.  a girl I worked with saw me eating something one day and asked me what type blood I had.  It was a weird question for her to ask but I answered it anyway, A+...
she then told me I shouldn't be eating whatever I was eating as I am basically [via blood type], agrarian.  so, the book told me my basic and best proteins were two things, tofu and domestic snails.  needless to say, I took the book back to Barnes and Noble,  I'm not eating snails thank you very much.


----------



## Alix

Hey Lefse, I read the book when the fad started a few years ago too. For my blood type (O-) I'd have to give up all the things that make life worthwhile. No corn products, no acidic products of any kind (including citrus,tomatos, pickles and RHUBARB!) and no more chicken etc. I could deal with eating rare beef everyday if I had to, but geez, giving up that other stuff. No way. Can you imagine never having another mandarin orange ever again? Or never having the burst of flavour from homemade salsa again? Yikes.


----------



## middie

Gemini it's great to see that this is helping someone. I don't have as much willpower as you do. Keep up the great job !


----------



## ChefJune

Alix said:
			
		

> Hey Lefse, I read the book when the fad started a few years ago too. For my blood type (O-) I'd have to give up all the things that make life worthwhile. No corn products, no acidic products of any kind (including citrus,tomatos, pickles and RHUBARB!) and no more chicken etc. I could deal with eating rare beef everyday if I had to, but geez, giving up that other stuff. No way. Can you imagine never having another mandarin orange ever again? Or never having the burst of flavour from homemade salsa again? Yikes.


Alix, I think if you were ill and the doctors didn't know really what to do for you any more, as happens with many people, you might be willing to try that diet.  Look what it's done for GeminiSue... probably no coincidence.

I don't follow it to the letter, but there are many foods I no longer eat regularly that I used to eat, and I have noticed a difference.  According to the program, I should not be eating any red meat.  I do eat red meat, but I am careful to eat only organic or sustainably raised red meat... no hormones or steroids...and not very often.  As much as I love oranges, I rarely eat them any more.  I noticed that my body reacts strangely to them, tho not to other citrus...  

Unfortunately, I cannot stomach tofu.


----------



## Alix

June, I agree that if I were in poor health my choices would be different. Please forgive me if I offended, I was trying to be lighthearted and I guess it didn't translate well. 

I confess, I had no idea what post you were referring to at first and had to scroll up to see what you meant. I had not seen her post before, just Lefse's. I think Geminisue must have posted when I was ill.

No offense was intended.


----------



## Geminisue

Hi- Geminisue here, again- just wanted to let you know that if a food is neutral you can still eat it, it just doesn't do anything for you good or bad (except it still adds on calories of course) Also, if there is a food you just can't give up, and it is not affecting you badly, you can enjoy it. Dr. D says if a person is 85 % compliant each day, they should have many health benefits come there way.  It is so true.  Tofu does taste bland, like nothing, but and its a big but have you tried making peanut butter pie with it.  It's delicious.  Have you tried sprinkling spices on it and grilling it in your compliant oil.  put in in a pita with all kinds of things you like, and if you still can't eat it so what, try another beneficial food, everyone you can get in you only benefits your health and every avoid you eliminate can only help you too.  Do the best you can.  I just decided to add red wine to my food plan, and I'm not a drinker but it will benefit my health and raise my hdl's a little higher, which is what I need to happen.  So if 4-6 OZ of red wine will help, I'm willing to give it a try.  and if I don't like it I will forget it.   Today I bought beet greens for the first time, it will lower my glucose.  I will cook it in olive oil with curry powder, cumin, garlic and a little sea salt, and when its finish I may squirt fresh lemon on it, and see how it is.  Hope I like it, it is new to me.  I also bought green pumpkin seeds and will heat them in a cast iron frying pan on a very low heat until lightly brown, turning often and season with sea salt (sea salt is better for us because it takes the water out of the tissue but doesn't deplete our potassium like a diuretic does. 1/4 teaspoon a tea a recommended.  Also parsley can be boiled in a big stock pot and made into a tea.  (it also is a natural diuretic)( can add what you like to it, honey, lemon, milk even tea if you need a different taste, but it is good on it's own cold or hot.  I also drink half my weight in ounces of water a day. so the water will leave my organs and it does. My ankles look beautiful now.  and I'm not a person who brags about anything concerning me.  But I'm happy, I'm content and life goes on.  Thank God for all he has to offer!


----------



## babetoo

less is more, i eat anything i want to. just not very much of it.  at least i try not too. 

just lost ten pounds , while was ill. going to really try and keep it off. i really believe unless we change our diets to less and better food, we will not lose weight. 

all these crazy diets are not good for most people. i think they make us to absorbed in food, on a constant basis. it is fuel, that happens in many cases to taste great. one slip up will not kill you. be sensible and eat less.

babe


----------



## Geminisue

I am also a diabetic, when doing the blood type diet, it does work if you follow it correctly, but due to pain in my back I have decided to add the benefit of auto immune diet to it, along with the diabetic and my dietician is blending it to work for me, and I am allowed only 1400 calories a day, as I may need surgery to get rid of some of this excess skin hopefully in the near future, so everything has to me in controll, Now my heart is terrific, my blood pressure is great, my respiration is splendid, need to get glucose in better, my COPD is almost nil, sleep apnea machine no longer in use, , So things are looking better each month,  I am trying to do thirty minutes of exercise each day, need to get it up to an hour of exercise, and than add an hour of walking, before the surgery will be done, to build up the stamina, it will happen.    With Prayer, trying and fortitude to succeed.. I am down from a 34 dress to an 18/20.  It's possible!  Keep working.  Whatever it is you decide to do Just keep trying!


----------

